# pkg install phpMyAdmin



## lakona (Jun 7, 2014)

I'd like to install phpMyAdmin with `pkg` but I when I run `pkg install phpMyAdmin` I get the following error message:


```
pkg: Missing dependency matching 'print/pdflib'
pkg: Missing dependency matching 'print/pecl-pdflib'
pkg: No packages matching 'phpMyAdmin' available in the repositories
```

I when I search for phpMyAdmin it is reportedly in the repos.


```
#> pkg search phpMyAdmin
phpMyAdmin-4.2.2
```

And although I believe that `pkg` installs necessary binaries by default I tried to install pdflib manually:


```
#> pkg install pdflib
Updating repository catalogue
pkg: No packages matching 'pdflib' available in the repositories

#> pkg install pecl-pdflib
Updating repository catalogue
pkg: Missing dependency matching 'print/pdflib'
pkg: No packages matching 'pecl-pdflib' available in the repositori
```

I'm trying to avoid using the ports tree, but I'm stuck and hoping someone in the forum can help. Thanks in advance.


----------



## dominik (Jun 8, 2014)

Have you already tried to install it from ports?

Usually I personally prefer for web projects such as phpmyadmin, a manual installation. I usually just download the latest version and unpack it manually in my web server root directory. With the little disadvantage that I have to upgrade it manually too later on.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 8, 2014)

Packages might be missing for several reasons.  They can be built from ports, if needed.

It's important to appreciate that ports are not just canned versions of the application's source code.  Many include patches that make them work as expected on FreeBSD.  Applications built outside the ports or packages systems will not be included in the vulnerabilities checks, either.


----------

